
Django 1.2 RC 1 released - mshafrir
http://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/releases/1.2-rc-1/
======
jacquesm
The 12th can't roll around fast enough for me, that will be the first major
upgrade I'm going to do for a series of django sites built in the last year or
so, and I'm very curious how well that upgrade process will go.

Upgrades are _the_ sticking point when it comes to frameworks, I hope that
django will show that I made the right choice in that respect.

~~~
rbanffy
"./manage.py test" is your friend. Deploy the update on a separate server (or
your development box) and run every conceivable test. Update your test
fixtures with data that resembles production data and use it for testing. Do
stress testing on a regular basis and monitor your machines (I love Munin for
that) closely.

Also, remember to make tests that are performance-dependent, so any relevant
change is flagged (you can kind of self-scale your test timeouts by using
"getting item A does not take more than twice as long as getting item B").

~~~
jacquesm
Thanks Ricardo, that's much appreciated.

~~~
rbanffy
You're welcome, Jacques.

------
MWinther
I used to do Django development just around when 1.0 came out. Even though the
new features section doesn't seem huge, the release docs for 1.2 kind of makes
me want to revive some of my old projects again!

